# amperage of singer sewing machine model 2259



## Hen123456 (Aug 24, 2012)

hello, support guys.
i want to know the amperage of singer sewing machine model 2259.
i didn't find it in all the internet.
I hope you help me.
thanks. :smile::smile:.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Hen123456 and welcome to TSF :wave:

The amperage, like the voltage, depends on which country you're in. There should be a small metal plaque on the machine somewhere (Usually stamped aluminium) possibly underneath, on the back of the machine or on the motor, that states the motor's power-requirements.


----------



## Chippychap (Oct 5, 2012)

Link below is the workshop manual

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...2qXIe1&sig=AHIEtbQZE7B5eqlgpBDYgGk6HsGLpkr2hA


The link is from the following Google page

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...j0j1j1j2j1j1.7.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.TDvRxB2cxMQ


----------

